# Dr.Brown



## digger don (May 21, 2012)

Did anybody hear of an amber bottle embossed Dr.Browns on one side and One and only one on the other side. It has an applied crown top. I can't find any info on it. Thanks.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2012)

Root beer.. we find lots of them in the local 1920's dump.. nice color variations sometimes, but pretty common.


----------



## digger don (May 21, 2012)

Thanks cyber


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2012)

It could also have been a different concoction, very likely celery soda.. according to THIS exerpt.. either way, it seems Dr. Browns was and still is popular among the American Jewish community, which makes sense that we find so many in Lakewood..


----------



## celerycola (May 21, 2012)

That same bottle was used for at least sixty years for Dr. Brown's Cel-Ray Celery Tonic. The ones pictured date L-R: 1910, 1930, 1950, 1969.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2012)

Cool..! You need a mid 20's one?


----------



## celerycola (May 21, 2012)

If it's different from the ones I have. I have eight different without labels from various glass makers. 


> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Cool..! You need a mid 20's one?


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2012)

the one I have in my immediate grasp says "9.6 FLUID OUNCES" on front heel, and on base, a faint "N23" ..it's honey amber, and it's sick as a dog..


----------



## celerycola (May 21, 2012)

I have a 9.6 ounce but it's W.T.Co. "N23" would be Newark OH plant of IL Glass in 1923. Any chance you have one not "sick as a dog"? I'll be in Cliffside Park this weekend visiting my son.


> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> the one I have in my immediate grasp says "9.6 FLUID OUNCES" on front heel, and on base, a faint "N23" ..it's honey amber, and it's sick as a dog..


----------



## cyberdigger (May 21, 2012)

I have 3 or 4 of them ..will attempt to isolate and clean them.. and look for variations.. now I will google Cliffside Park to see where that is, sounds like up north somewhere..


----------

